# Sativa seeds raspberry cough



## PotSmokinSaint (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been doing research on this strain but really can't find anybody that has grown it from this seed bank. A lot of people talked about blackberry but I haven't seen any good reviews. Can somebody give me any info on it?


----------

